# Will this breed work for protection? UPDATE on page 2



## terrilhb (Feb 24, 2012)

I just found 2 puppie at a rescue group. They are pyrenees and lab. I really want to rescue if I can. I also have to start with puppies because I have 2 older dogs that will not like older ones. With them being mixed will they be ok with my goats, chickens and guineas? They will not be together. 1 puppy will go with the bucks, some chickens, and the guinea's. The other puppy will be with the does and other chickens. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 24, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I just found 2 puppie at a rescue group. They are pyrenees and lab. I really want to rescue if I can. I also have to start with puppies because I have 2 older dogs that will not like older ones. With them being mixed will they be ok with my goats, chickens and guineas? They will not be together. 1 puppy will go with the bucks, some chickens, and the guinea's. The other puppy will be with the does and other chickens. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


They should be. That's great that you found rescue's. Can you ask them if you could try them out? If they are young enough, and they grow up with the animals, they should be just fine. Hope it goes well. Let us know what happens, please.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 24, 2012)

They were born in the begining of Jan. They are really cute. I hope they call me back so we can go look at them. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## carolinagirl (Feb 24, 2012)

That's pretty risky in my opinion.  With pyrs selling so cheap in this area, I'd much rather get a breed that's known for being a good guardian, rather than take a chance on a mix breed.  I know you like the idea of rescue, but what happens if these dogs don't work?  Will you keep them and try again?  I just hate to see you stuck with a dog that's totally unsuitable for the job you need it for.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 24, 2012)

Many rescues will not release dogs into a "working" position.  

I gotta agree with Carolinagirl, but I wish you all the luck!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 24, 2012)

I hate to say it but I rescued a puppy that was Great Pry. with 1/4 lab. It was a terrible farm dog. It was wild, and independent. It didn't listen, it was hyper and chased everything. It dug holes, it chewed, barked, howled, and jumped. 

Bella was rehomed after a year of getting no where.

I agree with the above posters. I would never do that again. You might get lucky, you might not.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 24, 2012)

Crossing breeds with totally different drives can clash badly sometimes. Esspecially because you don't know which drive is stronger in the particular animal(even with full siblings in one the prey/birding drive may be way up there while the others guarding drive is in the foreground). You cannot predict it until older. Worst case scenario, like stated previously, it can happen you have an independant minded dog like any lgd but prey drive like the lab and that can cause havoc to felow farm animals. 

I don't mind mixed breeds, but prefer a mix of 2 breeds that have similar drives(been bred for similar purpose) so you know what you can expect, for example a a labXpointer is obvioulsy going to have a strong prey drive since both are high preydrive breeds while a PyrXmaremma is going to be a good protector since both are bred for high guard qualities.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 24, 2012)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> Crossing breeds with totally different drives can clash badly sometimes. Esspecially because you don't know which drive is stronger in the particular animal(even with full siblings in one the prey/birding drive may be way up there while the others guarding drive is in the foreground). You cannot predict it until older. Worst case scenario, like stated previously, it can happen you have an independant minded dog like any lgd but prey drive like the lab and that can cause havoc to felow farm animals.
> 
> I don't mind mixed breeds, but prefer a mix of 2 breeds that have similar drives(been bred for similar purpose) so you know what you can expect, for example a a labXpointer is obvioulsy going to have a strong prey drive since both are high preydrive breeds while a PyrXmaremma is going to be a good protector since both are bred for high guard qualities.


 Well said.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Many rescues will not release dogs into a "working" position.
> 
> I gotta agree with Carolinagirl, but I wish you all the luck!


I was thinking the same thing, Ours wouldn't adopt a dog out for a farm and a "working" position.  They want them to be house dogs and house cats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2012)

Wanting to rescue is a noble idea. Problem is that you usually see more problems than it is worth. If you want to try for rescue, find a rescue group that specializes in working dogs and would want to work with you to make sure the dogs would work out. I knew someone who got 2 Great Pyrenees. One was just from the local rescue. It turned out to be a terrible dog. They had all kinds of problems. While they still have that dog and have been able to work out a lot of problems, he is not the guard they were looking for. They got another dog from a rescue but this one had already been a working dog and does great for them. So you can find rescue dogs that could work but you need to be very picky and it would probably be better if was an adult that was already proven along with a rescue group that knows what they are doing with working dogs. Good luck.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your honest opinions. We are supposed to go see them on Sunday. But I had already started wondering because they do not know what the father is as far as I know. You have all given me alot to think about. I will talk to my husband tonight and tell him all the pros and cons. But seems like it would probably be more cons. I have 2 dogs now. They will protect them but can not leave them in there with them when I am not there. They do not take to being headbutted. They don't mind them until they do it. Then they get cranky. They have not hurt them but I think if they thought they could get away with it they would. I never leave them unattended with the goats or chickens. I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 24, 2012)

Best LGD I've ever had was a GP/lab mix and she was older when I got her, though had not worked with livestock.  She had the GP coloring, heavy double coat and the bark.  She also had the great protective and nurturing instincts of the breed.  On the other hand, she had the wonderful prey drive of the lab, the loyalty and ease of training of the lab, not to mention the great attitude towards family.  

I can't imagine a better mix than the two~one with the livestock guarding and aggressiveness towards other dogs and preds in her territory and one with the gentleness of spirit, the willingness to socialize with family, and the ease of training.  

You take a risk on any breed you obtain from a rescue, mix or not, as individual personalities are not breed specific.  I've heard horrible tales about the GP breed and horrible tales about the lab breed....I've also heard glowing tales about both.  Both breeds have great attributes, specific or known to the breed itself, but getting a good pup from unknown sources is always a crap shoot.  

Blaming the 1/8 lab blood for the bad behavior of a dog that was 7/8 GP seems a little over the top.  Not all pure GPs are great dogs, I've heard plenty of stories about the bad ones, believe me.


----------



## annageckos (Feb 29, 2012)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> I don't mind mixed breeds, but prefer a mix of 2 breeds that have similar drives(been bred for similar purpose) so you know what you can expect, for example a a labXpointer is obvioulsy going to have a strong prey drive since both are high preydrive breeds while a PyrXmaremma is going to be a good protector since both are bred for high guard qualities.


I had to comment on this. I have a lab/pointer mix (half lab, half pointer). He has zero prey drive, none at all. In fact, he is afraid of other animals. And he has been around all kinds of animals since he was a pup. Cats, kittens, guinea pigs, rats, birds, lizards. The smaller the animal the scarier it is to him. He also hides from small dogs. He also won't swim, I don't know if he really can. He will not go deeper then chest deep, he always keeps his feet touching the bottom. And he will NOT retrieve anything. No interest in toys, but he loves to run. He is so fast. My point is even with a mix of two breeds the outcome may be different then you expect.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Feb 29, 2012)

we had a 50% mastiff with rott/Shepard on the top that was a FANTASTIC dog in every way. 

we got two of her half brothers who were mastiff/lab crosses and we ended up having to put them both down for aggression.  they stalked and played with and ate several of our goats. .. it happened three times because we blamed it on a foster dog we had.  i don't personally care for labs, but i've never seen them as aggressive, but i would be very very wary of that cross.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 29, 2012)

annageckos said:
			
		

> boothcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!    I had two Lab mix dogs who would not fetch to save their souls and all three of the Labs or lab/mix dogs I've had were scared of water!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 1, 2012)

My "killer" is the one that has the most lab in her.  We have found labs to have a very strong prey drive.  Doesn't stop them from being good dogs but be prepared that those puppies will not settle into something resembling a normal dog until they are about 4.  Oddly enough our animal protector is the Pitt/Chow/Lab mix.  But he's always been that way from day one. He won't stand for aggression from any other dog towards himself or another animal and keeps Killer in check.   Now if the two girls start wrestling a little rough he could care less. As long as it doesn't involve him, a chicken or a rabbit he's good.


----------



## 6Happiness (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a LGD email list: http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/workingLGDs/
Sometimes people post there about litters they have bred... OR about rehoming dogs as well (eg if they or a neighbour/friend is selling the farm, or if they work with a rescue group etc.)

Also want to add... just because the puppies are part Pyr... doesn't mean that the Pyr they are from is a good guarding line.  Some pyrs are more show dogs these days and don't have the guarding instinct.  IMHO you should get a LGD either from a breeder who is also a farmer/rancher/sheperd and works his dogs as LGDs.. -OR- a person that does rescue, but who has livestock and can first evaluate the dogs as to their suitability for working.

If you get these puppies... or if you wait to get another dog... you should find some helpful info there on raising the/training them


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I decided to get the puppies. They are so cute. I have them in with my 3 does. I do not leave them unsupervised. At 1st the girls were afraid of them. I figured the head doe would be the one to put them in their place. But it turned out her daughter did it. She is not afraid of them at all. She headbutts them if they get to close. They are quickly learning to leave the girls alone. Here is a picture of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I am not out there with them they are in a pen. Here is a picture of both of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have introduced them to the chickens. That is definetly going to be interesting. I have not introduced them to my bucks up close yet. Only through the fence. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh they soooooo cute! And so little  
You really need to keep an eye on them for quite long time.
Right now they are helpless and cannot defend them selves from butting goats.
Hope you have some "Hide Out" situated for them?
Congratulations!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 16, 2012)

Surely you don't need both of them.....cause you know I'ld take one of them off your hands


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 16, 2012)

AAAAWWWWwWwwwwwwwww!!!!  Cuteness overload!  What did you name them?


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 17, 2012)

The one with alot of white on it's face is Gallagher and the other one is Flash. I can not believe how good they are with the goats already. If the girls look at them they run and sit and just stare. But I don't let them out without being on a leash and with me there. Now the chickens are a different thing totally. LOL


----------

